# Cpu coolers for 1155 and 1156 socket ASAp



## official (Jun 9, 2011)

hey guys my bro just purchased i72600k and looking for cooling solution...for the same and my i5 750.. so i a good siggestion for cpu coolers...not too pricey though thanks in advance


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ What is your budget?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Cooler Master Hyper 212+, N620, Noctua U12P SE2, D14, TRUE, mention your budget.


----------



## official (Jun 10, 2011)

maximum 3k INR


----------



## nginx (Jun 10, 2011)

For 2.5k, N620 is the best available but its out of stock everywhere. There's Hyper 212+ for 1.8k, cheap solution but not the best. If you want to upgrade your budget a bit, you have U12P for 3.8k but this one's also out of stock. TRUE 120 Rev.C is actually one of the best coolers around for just 3k but no fans are included and buying 2 good quality fans will set you back by another 1k.

NH-D14 is huge and probably won't fit. Venomous-X, Silver Arrow and IFX-14 are all top of the line coolers costing above 4k and are very hard to find in India.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 10, 2011)

go for cooler-master N520 or 620 i am using N520 2.9 i3 oced to 3.8 without any problems


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ agreed, CM N520 is really good


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 10, 2011)

imho Cm N520 is not as good as the Hyper 212+..more so with two fans attached to the 212+...

*Method of testing*

Testing Methodology



> To ensure that the results from one review to another are not only reproducible but actually pertinent to this review, the Testing Methodology will be the same throughout all reviews used. If something does change we will be sure to make a special note of it and explain why this change was done and more importantly why it had to be changed or altered.
> 
> All CPU Cooling Solutions which do not come with their own fan, a Noctua NF-P12-1300 will be used if it accepts 120mm fans, if it only accepts 92mm a Noctua NF-B9-1600 will be used. Any and all fans are run at their highest speed.
> 
> ...



Results with *one fan 
*
*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/Air_Cooling/212P/i7_38.jpg


With *two fans*

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/Air_Cooling/212P/dualfan.jpg

*More here*

See??


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

The hyper 212+ is a beast, I would've gotten it only if it didn't gobble up one tube of tim every time I have to reset it, good tims cost a hell lot you know. With normal cooler all you need is a drop.


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

N620 is a good option and within your budget too...


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> N620 is a good option and within your budget too...


Out of stock, out of stock, out of stock, old stock is being sold at 3k+(original price is 2.5k)


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Is it out of stock everywhere?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it out of stock everywhere?


Kolkata check, smc check, available at some online retailers(mediahome, gadgetz at ebay), but they are selling it @ 3.1K+ shipping(original price is 2.5k), so at 3.3k this starts to look cr@p compared to U12P(3.9k) etc.


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Got you. Better to spend less for the Hyper 212+ or more for U12P.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an Hyper 212. Not the plus. Was a much better version. Wonder why they revised to "+". I used to do 4 Ghz on my e7400 with this cooler. Still sitting in my cupboard. Did not need much TIM too, since it was non HDT.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> I have an Hyper 212. Not the plus. Was a much better version. Wonder why they revised to "+". I used to do 4 Ghz on my e7400 with this cooler. Still sitting in my cupboard. Did not need much TIM too, since it was non HDT.


HDT is very nice, with dual high speed it competes with the likes of true/noctua etc, your model was replaced by N620(after N520), a worthy successor.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

^^
Though for extreme OC, the Noctua and True's still pull ahead. But for the price -- the Hyper series were sheer pleasure. But they loose the sheen real quick. Plating is not that nice.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Though for extreme OC, the Noctua and True's still pull ahead. But for the price -- the Hyper series were sheer pleasure. But they loose the sheen real quick. Plating is not that nice.


Hmm I know, but for those who don't want to go extreme and need a cool quiet system 212+ is unbeatable, btw: the prolimatech dual cooler(forgot name) is massive, can it be purchased here?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 11, 2011)

If somebody wants to get a Hyper 212+....buying another 120mm fan to go with it is recommended...adds the extra ooomphh to the OC!


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> If somebody wants to get a Hyper 212+....buying another 120mm fan to go with it is recommended...adds the extra ooomphh to the OC!


Seems blademaster xtraflows are cheaper than ever @ 600/-, looks cool, has LED and better yet is PWM, MD tried to screw us with the Excalibur, damn them.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Seems blademaster xtraflows are cheaper than ever @ 600/-, looks cool, has LED and better yet is PWM, MD tried to screw us with the Excalibur, damn them.



Yeah...at around 2.5k with Hyper 212+ and the Xtraflow...N620 beating performance? Anyone to test it out? 

Sample conversation


> Shopper: Do u have item 'x' costing 'y'?
> 
> Shopkeeper: No. But take 'z'..badiya hai! Only '2y' price!!!



Buggers!


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

*
I think everyone should read this, I do not regret buying the Noctua as shipping stuff to USA can be a hassle, but for those who want to go water, good news for you:*
*i.imgur.com/FjavF.jpg


----------



## official (Jun 11, 2011)

what type of cooling would an oc'ed i7 2600k need moreover its unlocked too...what sort power consumptions does it have at around 4 ghz ?? cpu coolers are never available here at siliguri u know..so may be i'll have to order them from Kol.. and also my i5 is an 1156 and i7 2600k is 1155 i guess so what kind of cooler do u specify for each... my budget remains same for each as he has no more money left after buying CM 690 and i'll have to compensate for that  ...


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

official said:


> what type of cooling would an oc'ed i7 2600k need moreover its unlocked too...what sort power consumptions does it have at around 4 ghz ?? cpu coolers are never available here at siliguri u know..so may be i'll have to order them from Kol.. and also my i5 is an 1156 and i7 2600k is 1155 i guess so what kind of cooler do u specify for each... my budget remains same for each as he has no more money left after buying CM 690 and i'll have to compensate for that  ...


Well 2600k needs good cooling, my suggestions are:

Under 3k: Get the Cooler master hyper 212+ @ 2k, add another fan @ 600/-
This can push 2600k to 4.4 easily.

Over 3K: If you are using vengeance ram, then Noctua U12P SE2(4k), or corsair H60@ 4.5k(water cooling, may leak) 
If you are using low profile kingston or corsair value select ram then buy the Noctua D14(a bit over 5k), the best cooler at this price.


----------



## official (Jun 11, 2011)

alright bro thanks for the advice...will do so...one more thing will Hyper 212 support both i5 n i7 sockets?


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

official said:


> alright bro thanks for the advice...will do so...one more thing will Hyper 212 support both i5 n i7 sockets?


212+ supports all known sockets: 1155/ 1366 / 1156 / 775/ AM3 / AM2 / AM2+


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

What about AM3+? Can I use the AMD backplate of my N620 if I migrate to BD?


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> What about AM3+? Can I use the AMD backplate of my N620 if I migrate to BD?


Not sure if AM3+ is compatible with AM3(like 1155 is with 1156), have to google search.


----------



## Mario (Jun 11, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> go for cooler-master N520 or 620 i am using N520 2.9 i3 oced to 3.8 without any problems





nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ agreed, CM N520 is really good



Totally disagree!! Hyper 212+ with a couple of deltas or scythes >>> 520!!

If on budget get 212+, for higher OC get 620. Period! 520 sucks! Another period.

@Mukherjee --> Good evidence!



Skud said:


> What about AM3+? Can I use the AMD backplate of my N620 if I migrate to BD?



As per CoolerMaster.in site, N620 shud work with AM3, but nothing about AM3+


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 11, 2011)

Also consider Venomous X at 3750 inclusive of all taxes. No fans though.


----------

